# Kindle app won't open mobi files



## Otsana (Apr 12, 2014)

I got a preview file (mobi file from KDP) of one of my books, so that I could give out advance copies to people, and it won't open up in the Kindle app on any phone. Is there a way to fix this problem? I tried dropping the file into the Kindle folder of my phone, but it didn't show up. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Otsana said:


> I got a preview file (mobi file from KDP) of one of my books, so that I could give out advance copies to people, and it won't open up in the Kindle app on any phone. Is there a way to fix this problem? I tried dropping the file into the Kindle folder of my phone, but it didn't show up. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


Not sure how the file structure of the phone works, but the 'kindle' folder is probably not the right place for the app to find it. There might be a documents folder or something like that.

Or, it might be copy protected . . . if that's the case you'd have to strip the DRM to get it to open. If the file is not xxxx.mobi but xxxx.azw or something like that, that might be your problem. 

If it is a generic .mobi file, the easiest thing is to use "Send to Kindle" to send it to your account. It will show up as a document in my content and devices and from there you can download it to any registered device.

You can download "Send to Kindle" to your computer here and once you set it up on your computer it works great to send things directly to your device.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

It worked on my phone with the moon+reader app.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

What kind of phone? I have a Windows phone and I've yet to find a way to sideload an ebook and have it show up in the kindle app. I can get it to show up in other reading apps, but you probably want to see how it looks in the kindle app. You can mail it to your kindle account as a personal document. I realize you're probably trying to test out the formatting, but I don't think Amazon will re-encode it or anything if you email a mobi file.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I've messed with Calibre settings and gotten some mobi files to work. Might be an option for you. Also, like cinisajoy, I tend to just use the MoonReader app when using tablets or phones. When it comes to mobile non ereader apps, both MoonReader and Aldiko are heads above (features/breath/depth/configurations/flexibility) the Kindle app in my opinion.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

northofdivision said:


> MoonReader and Aldiko are heads above (features/breath/depth/configurations/flexibility) the Kindle app in my opinion.


But if the person has created their own ebooks and is trying to check how they'll look on different Kindle apps/devices, they want to see it in the kindle app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> But if the person has created their own ebooks and is trying to check how they'll look on different Kindle apps/devices, they want to see it in the kindle app.


If they start with a prc or mobi file and send it using Send to Kindle from their computer, it will be stored in their cloud. Then it is available to any device or kindle app they have registered to the account.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> But if the person has created their own ebooks and is trying to check how they'll look on different Kindle apps/devices, they want to see it in the kindle app.


Great point.


----------

